# salt shields



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anybody use a open trailer with a salt shield to haul there snowmobiles? And if so how well does it keep the salt and road grim off of your sleds?
Thanks Mark


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I started out with two sleds and an open two place trailer that didnt have a shield and no covers for the sleds. The first year I went naked and did not care for that at all! The next year I got covers and that helped. The year after that I got salt/slush shield and that helped even more. A year or two later I bought a covered trailer and could not for the life of me ever figure out why I didnt do that to begin with.


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

I run a open trailer ...YES a shield is a must . 
I also use a full body cover (ski loops to tail).

Most bolt on shields will help to a point due to it's ht ...the higher the better.
I choose to build one 10yrs ago..still using it .
Made mine to roll back just under the headlights of the sleds , sled tucks in nicely and protects the front well.
If you can get a hold of some rolled alum it's pretty easy to fab one up . I found my alum at a trailer/rv dealer, came in a 4ft wide roll .


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

Salt shields work good on an open trailer. Had one and used electrical conduit to support the top and sides of the shield. Worked good with the covers on the artic cat a polaris. I would get the salt shield for the trailer.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Before you invest too much into a shield, you should consider looking into a covered top. For around $800 a place like Van Kams in Muskegon will put a top on your trailer. Or you can sell your open trailer and find a used covered trailer.

An enclosed trailer is the best improvement/investment you can ever make in snowmobiling.

Ryan


----------

